# osp thickness?



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

hey im thinkin about hitt'n osp later today. i was wonderin if anyone knows the ice thickness out there. thanks alot.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

4" in some areas. It's 10:10 am Tuesday 12/29. My son & his buddy are heading out to OSP as I write this post. He'll call me for an updated ice condition status


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

thanks i appreciate it.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

My son, Nathan & Josh will be in a 2 man Shappell Shanty. I may stop out on my way to work to check on them and ice conditions.


----------



## falbinki (Dec 20, 2008)

was anyone out there today? what is the ice report? also i am gonna try it in the morning. can anyone give me directions as to what i am looking for? is osp the name of the lake? name of the park? i will be coming on 619 heading west from 77, where do i go from there? thanks for the help .


----------



## canfish (Jan 22, 2008)

stay on 619 west you will pass main street and then the turkeyfoot golf course, go through that traffic light and you will cross over channel at dietz landing next and only road to your left turn left , follow that street it will make acouple of sharpe right and left turns. it is probably 1/4 mile to boat ramps. the lake is turkeyfoot it is a inlet average depth i guess 7-8 feet.


----------



## falbinki (Dec 20, 2008)

thanks canfish i appreciate that


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Tuesday 12/29/2009 - 11:00 am 4" Ice


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

great pics IBJ!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Fished OSP this morning (Weds 12/30) from 7:00 am to 11:00 am. Caught 20 gills, kept 6. I didnt catch any other species besides gills, sunfish & a couple of redears.

..FYI: a dozen other guys on the ice.. mixed results. (No pics today)

Ice conditions were improved since yesterday's check.

Still thin areas on both sides.. especially in the channels.

I must say the gill fillets comparison between the Mogadore (Palm Rd) gills and the OSP gills was significant. The OSP gills were much nicer & fatter fillets throughtout the back section rib cage. I was suprised at the difference.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

me and my 2 cousins fished there around 2:00 yesterday afternoon. got dinks. it was about 2 1/2 in. on the way out toward where the majority of the guys were. it was real slushy. we went to north. had better ice. it was 3 to 4in there. got a couple bites didnt stay long.


----------



## falbinki (Dec 20, 2008)

just got back from osp. got there around noon fished till almost dark. caught a bunch of dinks. saw some big redears but they would not eat. ice is about 3 to 4 in most spots where the pack was, but it got noticably thinner as you got out to the sides. not to action packed but sure beat sitting in the house all day.


----------



## falbinki (Dec 20, 2008)

i've got a question about osp? today was my first time ever fishing there, and if i would have caught every big red ear that i saw i would say i could have come close to filling a five gallon bucket full with them. but between 3 of us we never caugh a single one of the big ones. but yet the dinks were no problem at all to catch. i've never really seen anything like it where you could'nt get atleast a few of the big ones to bite. and belive me i must have retied 30 times or more trying differant presentations,baits,ect. and nothing worked. is this a typical day at osp? or did i just hit it when the big guys were in a negative mood? just curious. i can't belive you can't catch them sooner or later. they did'nt get that big by not eating.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Those redears got that big eating zebra mussels, they are sometimes called "shellcrackers" in the south because of their hapit of feeding on barnacles and small oysters in brackish waters. I don't have any idea what a zm lure would look like or how it would be fished.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

...and to answer your question more directly, yes, it is usually like that for me. I live less than 5 minutes from OSP and I drove to Mosquito yesterday to fish an area I had never tried before, if that tells you anything about how I feel with regards to OSP.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I've fished OSP plenty of times and have seen very few buckets full of big anything. I've had a few good Bass days there and have seen guys catch a few nice Crappie. But in my opinion it's a place with very easy and quick access and it's usually a pretty reliable place to go if you simply want to catch fish. That being said, I'm not a meat hunter when ice fishing so I love the place! Here's a pic of good ole OSP ice Bass!!!


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm guessing OSP is one of the Portage Lakes? 
Can you name all the Portage Lakes?
I'll start with what I think they are:
North
Turkeyfoot
Nimisilla
Nesmith
Summit


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

ParmaBass that fish has a lot of great color...JIM...CL...


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

no wake said:


> I'm guessing OSP is one of the Portage Lakes?
> Can you name all the Portage Lakes?
> I'll start with what I think they are:
> North
> ...


OSP = Old State Park, it's in the main chain of lakes. East, West, Miller, Rex and Mud Lakes along with Turkeyfoot are in the main chain. Long, Nimisila and North are not accessible through any of those lakes. Not sure if Nesmith and Summit are considered "Portage Lakes"? Here's a map. OSP is to the right of Turkeyfoot Lake Rd., there's a blue dot indicating the access point. The "10" is where the majority of the fishing is done when people mention OSP. 


http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/Images/fishing/Lake Maps/pub270.gif


----------

